# Photo Shoot!! (Pic Heavy!)



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG how cute are they. 

They look so happy together, bet you can hardly remember what it was like to hsve 1 now. I know i cant. 

They really make a lovely 'couple' So cute. I just love tinies! xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

What adorable dogs, I love the pics


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OMG she is so precious! I have pics of Trigger I need to post but I haven't a clue where my camera cable is. He is SO fat lol...and will be a HUUUUGE boy unless something changes. Your little ones are just adorable. 

Hey, what do you use to make your signatures, they are so cute!?


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

awe!!!! too cute!! Im in love with both of them!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> OMG she is so precious! I have pics of Trigger I need to post but I haven't a clue where my camera cable is. He is SO fat lol...and will be a HUUUUGE boy unless something changes. Your little ones are just adorable.
> 
> Hey, what do you use to make your signatures, they are so cute!?


Thanks And post those pics!!!! Hehe..
But I use picnik.com to do it and there is a collage section where you can use scrapbook backrounds..it's easy


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

they're both such dolls, it looks like bella luna is happy to be a big sis!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh these are great pics!
They are both so cute.
Libby's expressions crack me up, lol xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow both gorgeous ! Soo cute


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Thanks And post those pics!!!! Hehe..
> But I use picnik.com to do it and there is a collage section where you can use scrapbook backrounds..it's easy


nice! I just paid to sign up for picknik the other day actually lol.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> nice! I just paid to sign up for picknik the other day actually lol.


Oh cool! I have the free version, so you will get all kinds of cool siggy backrounds


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> Oh cool! I have the free version, so you will get all kinds of cool siggy backrounds


I never paid for mine and ive never been able to one that good ! lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> I never paid for mine and ive never been able to one that good ! lol


Hmmm, have you gone to the collage tab and then pressed the scrapbook tab?? That's how I do it..haha


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

How adorable! Lovely im going to have a look on there now  lol


----------



## Tessie (Mar 17, 2010)

OMG that needs "CW" (cuteness warning)


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

They are way to CUTE  Libby is so tiny and fuzzy lol


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Loved the pic and the video is adorable! Libby is just a fuzzy little doll..


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh....look at those precious babies!!! Looks like they are getting along just fine

Lori


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

OMG!! She is so teeny and precious! Bella seems to be loving having a little sissy!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super cute pics! they are adorable together and look so happy!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

All the pics are beyond adorable! Little Miss Libby is the cutest little thing on four legs! They look great together, the perfect pair! I love the purple bed you have, where did you get it from? Gorgeous pics!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww you have two very pretty girls xx


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> All the pics are beyond adorable! Little Miss Libby is the cutest little thing on four legs! They look great together, the perfect pair! I love the purple bed you have, where did you get it from? Gorgeous pics!


Thanks!! She is very clumsy! Haha, but oh so active!
I got that bed from Petland. It is one of those tiny snuggle beds and was only $15!!! She loves it!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh beautiful!!! i Love your two xx


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Your girls are SO cute!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Omg this two is such adorable chis


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Thanks!! She is very clumsy! Haha, but oh so active!
> I got that bed from Petland. It is one of those tiny snuggle beds and was only $15!!! She loves it!


Thanks for the info. I hope I can find one like that elsewhere, I just refuse to shop at Petland on principle. :foxes15: Man I wish someone else carries it, it's beautiful!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> Thanks for the info. I hope I can find one like that elsewhere, I just refuse to shop at Petland on principle. :foxes15: Man I wish someone else carries it, it's beautiful!


I know what you mean. I have heard things about Petland, but I know some are independently owned and the one here..the workers are very very nice. I know a couple of the people who work there. There's not very many pet stores in my area, so it is one of the few that has high-quality stuff, like bully sticks and good food. I'll see if I can find some online for you


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG! your pictures are wonderful. They do seem so happy together. So beautiful.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 25, 2010)

They are both sooo adorable! I wish I could cuddle them


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I about DIED looking at those pics!!! Pure cuteness!!!! I can't get over how sweet Little Libby is!! Bella too is a doll!! Keep those pics coming lol 4 long days left til I get Cujo....tech 3 cuz its after midnight here! LOL xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE THEM!! I love the way Bella always looks like she's grinning.. I think that Libby wears the trousers in that relationship!!!!!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG! They just get more cute everytime you post something. Makes me want more and I have my hands full as is lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They are both adorable! Libby is a character, isn't she! Looks like she is going to be a spit fire. :lol: Bella is a doll. She always has those innocent looks. Like "who me?" It's great to add a new baby and them do so well together from the get go. It seems like they are the best of buds already. Perfect!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Ooooh my gawwwd!Your babies are goooorge!!!!!So so perfectXxX


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww your babies are very cute.. i love the pictures


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh my  Sooooo cute I could just eat em' up!!!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. They both look beautiful and happy. Puppy pats from Quigley


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

awwww... adorable pics! was wondering how libby was doing, must have missed these  they look like their going to have a bunch of fun together!! 
luv how libby still has such a baby face <3


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

smallbeats_m_all said:


> awwww... adorable pics! was wondering how libby was doing, must have missed these  they look like their going to have a bunch of fun together!!
> luv how libby still has such a baby face <3


Haha, thanks..yes, they are doing really well together..running around the room like crazies right now actually. I think Libby is pooped..she is starting to get slow running around Haha


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

AWWW! I think I love Libby a REAL lot! Hehe, she's way too cute. All 3 of you look so sweet!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

OMG those were the cutest pics ever!!! and i really liked the one you were holding Libby..


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I swear Libby doesn't look real to me. She looks like an adorable stuffed toy! ;-P


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

Cutest thing I have seen all day!! How much does Bella Luna weigh? She looks tiny and Libby is itty bitty!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

amyscrazy said:


> Cutest thing I have seen all day!! How much does Bella Luna weigh? She looks tiny and Libby is itty bitty!


Bella is almost 8 months and exactly 2.5 lbs and Libby is 12 weeks and 1.5 lbs..Libby is little and stocky, where as Bella is lean and long..Haha

Thanks


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

awwwwwwww *melt*, they are soooo gorgeous , thank you for sharing!


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

Ahhh they are ahhh-dorable!  I love them, too sweet! I can't wait till my lil guy comes home in a few weeks! <3


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

SageLee said:


> Ahhh they are ahhh-dorable!  I love them, too sweet! I can't wait till my lil guy comes home in a few weeks! <3


Thanks and I bet you are so excited!!! It is the best feeling ever when you get to bring your little one home They are precious and once you have one, you will want more!!!


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh wow look at them! They are so adorable! Oh could just scoop them both up in my arms and cuddle them all day!


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah I've always had big dogs (but always wanted small ones) and now that we're in our own place it took me 6 months to convince him we needed a puppy but oh man i can't wait! <3 (And he admitted last night how excited he is to hahaha)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

ssooo adorable


----------



## Tina's Mom (Apr 25, 2010)

They are such a precious little pair of pups!


----------

